
Ask HN: Anyone Use Tray.io? - joshdance
Wondering what the differences are between them, Zapier, and Parabola.
======
andyov
It depends on how far you want to make it before your outgrow Zapier. We
switched from Zapier to Tray.io and have found dozens of new ways to connect
systems that were never possible with Zapier. In addition to using Tray.io to
move data around my ecosystem, I use it as a configuration and reporting tool
as well since it has so much functionality. It's an incredibly robust ETL tool
an has become the most utilitarian and powerful tool in our entire SaaS
arsenal.

------
rvz
It appears that Tray.io is mostly situated for enterprises that wish to
automate their API connectors using a GUI tool they created; allowing easy
creation of APIs for businesses.

But compared to the competition however, Tray.io is has less supported APIs,
no starter / free trials or signups (You must get a quote from them) and they
are somewhat less flexible in customization options when compared with the
other alternatives.

At this point, I would choose Zapier over Tray.io, since Zapier is basically
the same thing but can be used by many developers from freelance to
enterprise, free trial to try it out and supports more connectors. I cannot
comment on Parabola.io though as I have not used it yet.

